

Socks Plus+ with RFID/NFC: auto-pairing, "blackometer", tracking, unique id - OkGoDoIt
http://www.blacksocks.com/en-ca/smartersocks_us.htm

======
OkGoDoIt
"Together, the Sock Sorter we have developed and our iPhone app mean that
nothing can go wrong and your iPhone can communicate with your socks."

"If disaster strikes and you are one sock short of a drawer, there is no need
to panic."

"Sometimes, socks split up too. But it's not normally down to differences of
opinion or because one sock finds a younger model - it is because one of the
socks gets lost or damaged."

"Take any Plus+ sock, scan the chip and as soon as you find the right partner,
the app makes a noise to show you that the sock has found its mate and can now
be considered washed. Some cynical women might claim that this is the only way
a man could sort his own socks."

I would assume this was a parody... but as far as I can tell, it's not. Also
it costs $189 for 10 pairs.

